# Olympic Style Bow Draw Weight?



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have a line on a Hoyt Excell with Excell 25# Limbs. My question is - are the 25# limbs enough to shoot indoors and maybe some outdoor FITA type shooting. I'm currently shooting 35# limbs on my Dorado and can feel it at the end of 60-70 shots shooting barebow, which is likely a quicker shot sequence than the Olympic Style will have. How much lighter should I be looking to get through 100 shots while aiming and possibly learning to pull through a clicker?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

As you pointed out, there are lots of aimed shots in FITA or Field shooting and it's very difficult to do with hunting weight bows. Starting with 25# limbs you already own sounds like just the ticket. You may have trouble with your sights reaching the target at 70 and 90 meters but that's not a good place to start anyway. I've read that some male Olympic competitors shoot up to 50# and more but you have to keep in mind they are in their prime, do some serious training inlcuding stength training, and spend a good deal of their time acquiring the strength, stamina and form to compete. Lastly, you may want to post in the FITA and JOAD forum.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Center -

For indoor work more than enough.

With modern rigs some folks are doing 70M with bows in the low/mid 30# range, but might be using "Kentucky elevation". The average was/is low 40#s for ladies and mid to high 40#s for men, with very (if any) few going over 50#.

Might want to start spending some time upstairs in the FITA forum 

Viper1 out.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

You might run out of sight window at 70M and 90M with the Excell and low poundage. Make sure it's the 23" riser at least.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

A few months back I purchased a set of 35# limbs for my Winstar2, really just for Bale work the 1916's didn't fly well at all and by chance I tried my Carbon Express 150's I use on the 48# limbs and the 150's fly really nice, my next brainwave was to try these limbs with the 150's on the indoor 300 round and shot a 262 first time out.

I'm not a heavy bow shooter my Longbows range from 45 to 50# but these 35# limbs gave me the chance to really refine my Form/Release and I've taken that back to the heavier Longbow with some noticeable improvements on the Field course. 

25# sounds perfect for you to also refine your form first then build to the higher weights. :thumbs_up


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Scout - 



K31Scout said:


> You might run out of sight window at 70M and 90M with the Excell and low poundage. Make sure it's the 23" riser at least.


Please 'splain ???

When going to the longer distances the sight is moved DOWN towards the arrow, not up towards the arch of the sight window. The only issue with a shorter riser would be at closer distances, where the sight block would have to travel upward. Most current 23" risers have enough sight window for all but the longest faced shooters.

The typical problem is that at longer distances the sight itself needs to get too close to the arrow (as the shooter approaches his point on distance).

Viper1 out.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Viper1 said:


> Scout -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, this is great; I get to explain something to Viper1!ukey: Here goes, deep breath...lol

I was considering a below the chin Olympic style anchor and not having enough window for 20 yards. I know the distance would work and I can see I phrased my answer wrong.  He might need 2 anchors with a 21" Excell; one higher (corner of the mouth) for 20 yards and one lower (under the chin) for 70-90M.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Scout -

OK, think we just said the same thing :thumbs_up

The problem is at the shorter distances and not the longer ones.



> Oh, this is great; I get to explain something to Viper1! Here goes, deep breath...lol


Don't worry about that, the Mrs has to do that all the time 

Viper1 out.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The Excell riser in question here is a 21" model. I'm a tightwad, so I'd probably sell my Dorado and get another set of limbs for the Excell to hunt with. Probably TradTech 40-45#'ers. If the 25# Excell (shorts) limbs did not work out, I guess I could always sell them and get something else. The beauty of ILF. I just don't want to spend the $ on limbs that light if they are not going to do what I want. I'll pin the owner down on a price and go from there. Thanks.


----------

